# bobcat rim sizes/bolt patterns.



## rob_cook2001

Hopefully you guys will know. I am ordering 2 sets of snow tires and rims this week and need 
To know if the s300 and s650 rims are the same. I know they take the same size tire but the the 
Bolt pattern, hole in the center and offset the same? They both look the same to me but I don't 
Have the machines side by side... 
Thank-you
Robert


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1452132 said:


> Hopefully you guys will know. I am ordering 2 sets of snow tires and rims this week and need
> To know if the s300 and s650 rims are the same. I know they take the same size tire but the the
> Bolt pattern, hole in the center and offset the same? They both look the same to me but I don't
> Have the machines side by side...
> Thank-you
> Robert


bolt pattern & center hole, yes.....offset, not 100%, but i think so. Either way, what your going for will work on both machines.


----------



## RLM

What size snows are you getting ?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Thanks, my bobcat sales guy said he thought they were different???


----------



## rob_cook2001

7.50x16 m/s tires.


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1452171 said:


> Thanks, my bobcat sales guy said he thought they were different???


Rob, Bobcat has the same center hole & 8 lug bolt pattern from S130-S300....this includes the new m series machines. Not sure about the S330 & S850, I'd have to check on those. But I think those even run the same center hole & bolt pattern.

P.S. We will be waiting for pics in the skid steer gallery, lol !


----------



## SNOWLORD

My new 750 has a different bolt pattern than my S300's. M series have different bolt patterns but same size tires. But Im not sure on the smaller models. Also be careful as the aux hydrualic ports on the Mseries are geometrically different in relationship to your tilt pins and some of your old attachments when rocked all the way back will break your ports off. I have lengthy discussions with some of Bobcats engineers about this. But beware.


----------



## RLM

Where are you ordering the rims from ?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Up to the 650 is the same the 750,770,and 850 are different.


----------



## snocrete

SNOWLORD;1452220 said:


> My new 750 has a different bolt pattern than my S300's. M series have different bolt patterns but same size tires. But Im not sure on the smaller models. Also be careful as the aux hydrualic ports on the Mseries are geometrically different in relationship to your tilt pins and some of your old attachments when rocked all the way back will break your ports off. I have lengthy discussions with some of Bobcats engineers about this. But beware.





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452252 said:


> Up to the 650 is the same the 750,770,and 850 are different.


I was partially wrong, my bad. I just did some quick research and found the bolt pattern is different on the new S750/770/850(wondering why).......regardless, Rob is still good for what hes doing.


----------



## SNOWLORD

snocrete;1452410 said:


> I was partially wrong, my bad. I just did some quick research and found the bolt pattern is different on the new S750/770/850(wondering why).......regardless, Rob is still good for what hes doing.


Bobcat claims they spread the bolt pattern out wider on the larger models for strength in the rim.
On the hydraulic ports they didnt have a good answer on that one, I told them with all the attachments that customers already own changing them so some existing attachments can actually hit and break off the ports on the M series, makes no sense to me.


----------



## snocrete

SNOWLORD;1452497 said:


> Bobcat claims they spread the bolt pattern out wider on the larger models for strength in the rim.
> On the hydraulic ports they didnt have a good answer on that one, I told them with all the attachments that customers already own changing them so some existing attachments can actually hit and break off the ports on the M series, makes no sense to me.


Thanks for your insight.......I've never heard of any problems with the old 8 lug pattern? Most SS manufacturers have been using it for yrs. As for the hyd ports on the new m series, I've never heard anything about that either....thanks again.


----------

